# What IS this Israeli wrap?



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

A mama at my LLL meeting had one of these, but I didn't catch the name. It's a loooong stretchy wrap, like a jersey knit, with a contrasting color pocket. I've been searching google and found a picture of it here:

http://web.mit.edu/babynet/images/ph...r/carrier.html

Anyone know?


----------



## guerrillamama (Oct 27, 2003)

Interesting, is it just a wrap with a pocket? Interesting web page, too. But I have to say, I don't know about Saudi Arabia and Kazakhstan, but I know that *lots* of Chinese women wear their babies. Mei Tai is a Chinese word! They also have a variation on the podeagi. And probably tons of other carriers, it's a big country after all.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Yeah, I saw that and went







obviously someone doesn't know what she's talking about....

I guess the Ultimate Baby Wrap is based on an Israeli wrap so it's probably very similar. The one I saw was an incredibly stretchy jersey knit with rolled edges so I bet it would stretch over time. Still, it was a bright orange with a hot pink pocket and was very cool to look at!


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

so, similar to a moby wrap... waht is that one wiht the pocket, I can't remember.


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

OH! I just read an article about this wrap. I think it was in People magazine of all places. It was an article about women that had taken an idea and made successful businesses out of them. I'm pretty sure it is this carrier.

ETA - I don't remember the entire story, but the woman is Israeli and I think she started out testing her product over there, but now lives in the US? Anyone subscribe to people? I saw the article at work.


----------



## purple5262 (Dec 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pamelamama*
so, similar to a moby wrap... waht is that one wiht the pocket, I can't remember.

Are you thinking of the Hug-a-Bub? It's a stretchy wrap similar to a Moby with a pocket. http://www.hugabub.com


----------



## TereasaT (Aug 24, 2004)

It could be a Hug-a-bub http://www.hugabub.com

or a MamaKangaroo http://www.mamakangaroo.com/fabwrap.htm

Tereasa


----------



## guest9969 (Apr 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mom2six*
I'm pretty sure it is this carrier.











I like how if you click on the link and then on "piggy back" you can see the exposed electrical socket in the background. Good thing that kid is in a sling!

:LOL


----------



## Tummy (Feb 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GriffinsMom*









I like how if you click on the link and then on "piggy back" you can see the exposed electrical socket in the background. Good thing that kid is in a sling!

:LOL

I had to pull it back up just to check the outlet.. had not noticed before.. :LOL


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

It's an Israeli wrap as in from Israel. :LOL So not a UBW, Hug a Bub (Australian), or MamaKangaroo (Canadian). I think the UBW "inventor" copied this Israeli wrap - those are the stories google pulled up when I ran a search for "Israeli baby wrap carrier." The mama I met at LLL said her friend is trying to import them from Israel to sell in the big-box baby stores.

It certainly was a lot more stylish than the UBW....bright colors, cool pouch to carry it in. OTOH, it was super-stretchy so I bet it wouldn't be so great for an older, heavier child. But her 3 month old looked so comfy in the kangaroo carry - she said that's the only way he will nap!


----------



## weebitty2 (Jun 16, 2004)

Appears to be a Tinokiss wrap - they're reversible, and the pocket can go inside or outside - my cousin Kimmie loves hers









http://www.jermall.com/pe-Tinokiss-2-200-0109.htm


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

By George, I think she's got it! :LOL That's it! I wish the site were a little more informative, though. And had bigger pictures!


----------

